# centre de loisirs / colonies de vacances



## Azertyko

Hola
Je cherche à traduire:" un centre de loisirs", j'ai pensé à "centro de diversión" mais je ne suis pas satisfait, donc si vous avez mieux....
merci d'avance


----------



## Domtom

-
más que diversión, recreo.

_Centro de recreo_ propongo, pero espera otras.


----------



## Marlluna

O "de ocio"


----------



## Domtom

-
*Azertyko*, ese _centre de loisirs_, ¿es para niños? ¿para quiénes?


----------



## GURB

Hola
De acuerdo con Marlluna: *centro de ocios*


----------



## Domtom

GURB said:


> Hola
> De acuerdo con Marlluna: *centro de ocios*


 
Es la 1ª vez que oigo decir "centro de ocios". Pero _centro de recreo_ sí me suena muchísimo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
de acuerdo con Mariluna. Se dice Centro de Ocio, en singular.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Iglesia said:


> Hola:
> de acuerdo con Mariluna. Se dice Centro de Ocio, en singular.


 
Completo la información:
Centro de Recreo se utiliza para las actividades como deportes, naturaleza, etc..

En cambio, Centro de Ocio está más orientado a las activides de ocio en ciudad, por ejemplo en centros comerciales (cine, los cibercafés, etc.).


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> -
> más que diversión, recreo.
> 
> _Centro de recreo_ propongo, pero espera otras.


 
No, mejor aún, _centro recreativo_.
-


----------



## Domtom

-
De todas formas insisto en que se me dé contexto, sino, *Azertyko*, es un *Acertijo*, y yo no soy bueno para las adivinanzas.

Hay muchas clases de esos centros, dependiendo de muchos factores: el público destinatario, si pertenece a un club, si guarda relación con una obra social, etc. etc.


----------



## Domtom

Iglesia said:


> Completo la información:
> Centro de Recreo se utiliza para las actividades como deportes, naturaleza, etc..
> 
> En cambio, Centro de Ocio está más orientado a las activides de ocio en ciudad, por ejemplo en centros comerciales (cine, los cybercafés, etc.).


 
Gracias Iglesia por esta precisión. Ahora comprendo porque no me sonaba "centro de ocio"... como no me gustan esos locales...


----------



## Domtom

-
Hay que dar contexto porque pueden ser miles de cosas:

centro recreativo

escuelas de tiempo libre

ludoteca

programa vacacional

plan de actividades vacacionales

centro de juventud

centro juvenil

centro cultural

centro de barrio

centro de ocio

centro de animación sociocultural juvenil

centro de animación sociocultural para jóvenes

casino

ateneo

club de campo

grupo pastoral

etc.
-


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola Domtom:
¿Y cuál correspondería a "centre aéré?


----------



## GURB

Hola Iglesia 
Domtom se ha olvidado la* colonia infantil *quecorresponde, pienso a lo que buscas; por esta vez lo vamos a perdonar
Mirando en Google hay muchos ejemplos de Centro de ocios en plural. Ya sé que en este buscador se encuentra de todo.
¿Podrías decirme por qué dices que debe usarse en singular?
Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

No sé si es problema regional pero, por aquí, cuando he querido hablar de mis experiencias en "colonia infantil" he tenido que rectificar el tiro y hablar de "campamento (de verano)". La gente sencillamente no me entendía.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marlluna

Gurb: nunca he oído hablar de "centro de ocios", supongo porque el ocio engloba a actividades muy variadas.

Cintia: yo tampoco he oído "colonia infantil" (salvo la que se les pone a los niños para oler bien, je, je), y muchas veces "colonias de verano". Creo que en relación a "campamento", la diferencia es que en éste duermen en tiendas de campaña y en las "colonias" en "casas de colonias".

¡Qué vueltas le hemos dado a la pregunta de Azertiko, ¿verdad?!


----------



## GURB

Hola
La expresión "colonia infantil" la saco de El País (30/08/86):
_ El proyecto trataba de dotar a la población trabajadora de un gran espacio lúdico, en el que se incluían servicios de balneario y *colonias infantiles.*_
Para mí, *colonia infantil* corresponde a *centre aéré.*
Puedo dar otros ejemplos. Pero si me decís que le gente no lo entiende...¿ qué se le va a hacer?
Y "espacio lúdico" no estaría mal para "centre de loisirs".


----------



## chics

Marlluna said:


> tampoco he oído "colonia infantil" y muchas veces "colonias de verano". Creo que en relación a "campamento", la diferencia es que en éste duermen en tiendas de campaña y en las "colonias" en "casas de colonias".


 
Es así, los niños van _de colonias_ (en una casa de colonias, que en realidad a veces es una masía, un castillo, etc. adaptado) o _de campamentos_ (en tiendas de campaña). Siempre lo he oído en plural.

Creo que el _centre aéré_ es la _casa de colonias_ -el edificio- y no _las colonias_ - la actividad.

Gurb, en el artículo de El País, fíjate que las_ colonias infantiles_ son un servicio que se ofrece en un espacio, no el espacio.


----------



## Domtom

Marlluna said:


> Gurb: nunca he oído hablar de "centro de ocios", supongo porque el ocio engloba a actividades muy variadas.


 
Ya lo decía yo que no me sonaba nada "centro de ocio", pese a que existen por separado la palabra _centro_ y la de _ocio_. Menos mal que no me he quedado solo... ¡ Uf ! ¡ Lo que se sufre en este foro ! 

Marlluna: tu post nº 3 ("se puede decir también _centro de ocio_") y nº 16 ("nunca he oído hablar de _centro de ocios_"), ¿no se contradicen?
-


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Le _centre aéré_ es una actividad de día, los niños duermen en su casa.
Suele ser una actividad ofrecida por los ayuntamientos, que podría corresponder al _centro de barrio_ del cual nos habla Lluís.

Lo que dices Chics, confirma bastante mi impresión de que es un problema regional.
Por _colonie de vacances_ entendemos cualquier tipo de alojamiento, desde castillos hasta tiendas de campaña y, por qué no, actividades que incluyen dormir al raso . (15 veranos de experiencia )
Por la provincia de Alicante, si el alojamiento es "construido" se sigue hablando de campamento, como mucho se habla de granja escuela, si hay 4 perros y un gato . No tenemos masías por aquí.

Nos queda esperar a que Azertyko nos aclare qué actividades incluye su _centre de loisirs_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Cintia&Martine said:


> No sé si es problema regional pero, por aquí, cuando he querido hablar de mis experiencias en "colonia infantil" he tenido que rectificar el tiro y hablar de "campamento (de verano)". La gente sencillamente no me entendía.


 
Efectivamente, son exactamente equivalentes _colonia infantil_ y _campamento de verano_. (Bueno, siempre desde mi opinión, ¿eh? que no quiero ser dogmático ni cerrar diálogos.)

En catalán se dice _colònies_: _"Els nens van de colònies a l'estiu."_  En español: "Los niños van de [_lo que dice Martine_] en verano."


----------



## chics

¡Ah! Pues yo utilizaba tanto _campamentos_ como _colonias_ en ambos idiomas, para distinguir el "alojamiento". 

En el post nº 12 de Domtom hay muchas expresiones para describir centros de día juveniles, pero hay que descartar los que no ofrece el ayuntamiento... ¿Ha de ser para niños necesariamente?


----------



## Domtom

Cintia&Martine said:


> Le _centre aéré_ es una actividad de día, los niños duermen en su casa.
> Suele ser una actividad ofrecida por los ayuntamientos, que podría corresponder al _centro de barrio_ del cual nos habla Lluís.
> 
> Lo que dices Chics, confirma bastante mi impresión de que es un problema regional.
> Por _colonie de vacances_ entendemos cualquier tipo de alojamiento, desde castillos hasta tiendas de campaña y, por qué no, actividades que incluyen dormir al raso . (15 veranos de experiencia )
> Por la provincia de Alicante, si el alojamiento es "construido" se sigue hablando de campamento, como mucho se habla de granja escuela, si hay 4 perros y un gato . No tenemos masías por aquí.


 
Gurb, perdona pero discrepo de tí. En absoluto _centre aéré_ es _colonia infantil_. En cambio, coincido perfectamente con Martine. La descripción que ella ha hecho de _centre aéré _es la misma que debe hacerse de lo que, en catalán, se llama _casal d'infants. _No sé como se dice en castellano, quizá sea, ya que lo dice Martine, _centro de barrio._

Yo estuve de voluntario social en un _"casal d'infants"_ (perdonadme de nuevo, por decirlo en catalán). Cuando explicaba en Francia lo que había hecho en Barcelona, todos me coincidían en decir: _"Eso nosotros lo llamamos centre aéré."_

En cuanto a las colonias, coincido otra vez con Martine. El tipo de alojamiento puede ser de lo más variado.


----------



## chics

En Barcelona los llaman _centros cívicos_, pero hacen actividades para todo el mundo, no sólo infantiles. 
En la descripción de un casal tengo "centro de animación infantil" y "sociocultural para jóvenes", que no se si ayuda en algo.

MODIF: He añadido un ejemplo de centro cívico...


----------



## Domtom

chics said:


> En Barcelona los llaman _centros cívicos_, pero hacen actividades para todo el mundo, no sólo infantiles.
> En la descripción de un casal tengo "centro de animación infantil" y "sociocultural para jóvenes", que no se si ayuda en algo.


 
Y en catalán un _casal_  puede ser para niños pero también existen los _casals d'avis_ ( xxx de abuelos).


----------



## Marlluna

¿Qué es un "centro de ocio"? (Para los que creen que eso no existe):

Suelen estar en las afueras de las ciudades porque necesitan mucho espacio. Hay cines, restaurantes de comida rápida, boleras y cosas por el estilo. Se llaman "centros de ocio" y se lee a menudo en los periódicos: "Han abierto un nuevo centro de ocio en..."

A ver si Azertyco nos dice de qué se trata y no damos más palos de ciego.


----------



## chics

Marlluna said:


> ¿Qué es un "centro de ocio"?: Suelen estar en las afueras de las ciudades porque necesitan mucho espacio. Hay cines, restaurantes de comida rápida, boleras y cosas por el estilo. Se llaman "centros de ocio" y se lee a menudo en los periódicos: "Han abierto un nuevo centro de ocio en...".


 
Estos suelen estar integrados en un centro comercial ¿no?


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, es cierto, muchas veces también hay un centro comercial y varias tiendas alrededor.


----------



## GURB

Hola
 Gurb está de vuelta. A vous de juger.
*centre aéré*: établissement ou terrain aménagé qui accueille les enfants des classes primaires en dehors des jours de classe et pendant les vacances, sous la conduite de moniteurs. Grand Larousse Encyclopédique
*colonia*: lugar acondicionado para vacaciones infantiles, generalmente en el campo o en la playa. DUEA.
"En ese plan se convierte la magnífica residencia imperial de Tsarskoie-Selo en una gigantesca colonia infantil, donde se enviarán anualmente miles de niños proletarios". Ejemplo sacado de Corde (RAE)
Sin más


----------



## Azertyko

Gracias a todos por todas sus proposiciones, pero a mi parecer, para traducir " centre de loisirs", pienso que centro sociocultural me parece bien, y pienso en centre loisirs màs "centre aéré"
...


----------



## Domtom

chics said:


> En el post nº 12 de Domtom hay muchas expresiones para describir centros de día juveniles, pero hay que descartar los que no ofrece el ayuntamiento... ¿Ha de ser para niños necesariamente?


 
Los "centros de día" (por decirlo del modo que dice Chics, válido para entendernos) que ofrece el ayuntamiento, creo que no tienen que ser necesariamente para jóvenes.

No sólo se mete el ayuntamiento, también las cajas de ahorros y la Iglesia.

De hecho, la iglesia jugaba un papel importante en los _casals d'estiu _(hablo por mi pueblo, Canet de Mar) en que cada verano iba yo de pequeño (en cambio, nunca fui a las colonias). Y sí, dormía en mi casa (en las colonias estás fuera de casa los días y las noches).

El _casal d'estiu_ de Canet fue fundado por un seminarista catalán que luego sería mosén --_mossèn_ Pius, primo hermano de mi padre--, y sostenida, continuada, esa obra por bastantes de los otros seminaristas que estudiaban con él. Organizaban actividades, en el casal d'estiu de mi pueblo, tales como visitar iglesias, ir a la playa, ir a jugar al ajedrez en el centro parroquial, pase de diapositivas culturales en el centro parroquial, etc.

Por otra parte, las cajas de ahorros se diferencian de los bancos en que aquellas están obligadas a emplear parte de sus beneficios en poner o favorecer servicios sociales. Por ejemplo, no es nada raro en muchos localidades de Cataluña encontrarse por ejemplo con _casals d'avis_ o también con _esplais (esparcimiento, solaz, recreo)_ en cuya entrada se ve el logotipo de la caja de ahorros que los ha hecho posibles. 

Volviendo al "casal" de niños, cada pueblo tendrá su manera de originarlo y hacerlo funcionar, pues como vemos en Canet fueron aquellos seminaristas que lo crearon e impulsaron. Así, puede que en otro pueblo el "casal" no tenga que ver con la iglesia, sino con el ayuntamiento por ejemplo, pero que, por ejemplo, reciba ayuda de la iglesia, por ejemplo que le preste su centro parroquial para algunas de las actividades de los niños.
-


----------



## Domtom

Marlluna said:


> ¿Qué es un "centro de ocio"? (Para los que creen que eso no existe):
> 
> Suelen estar en las afueras de las ciudades porque necesitan mucho espacio. Hay cines, restaurantes de comida rápida, boleras y cosas por el estilo. Se llaman "centros de ocio" y se lee a menudo en los periódicos: "Han abierto un nuevo centro de ocio en..."
> 
> A ver si Azertyco nos dice de qué se trata y no damos más palos de ciego.


 
Pues entonces ya vienes a parar a dónde yo, de que no tendrá mucho que ver _centro de ocio_ --o _de ocios_, no sé qué diferencia véis-- con _centre de loisirs_. En efecto, por lo que describes, un _centro de ocio_ es (casi) sinónimo de _centro comercial_. Además, piensa que para mucha gente ir al supermercado significa entrenerse, pasear en él y divertirse viendo las cosas; un supermercado no es sólo para comprar, al menos, no para comprar no divirtiéndose mientras.
-


----------



## Marlluna

Domtom said:


> Pues entonces ya vienes a parar a dónde yo, de que no tendrá mucho que ver _centro de ocio_ --o _de ocios_, no sé qué diferencia véis-- con _centre de loisirs_. En efecto, por lo que describes, un _centro de ocio_ es (casi) sinónimo de _centro comercial_. Además, piensa que para mucha gente ir al supermercado para entrenerse, pasear en él, divirtiéndose viendo las cosas; un supermercado no es sólo para comprar, al menos, no para comprar no divirtiéndose mientras.


 

Sí pero no, Domtom. En casi todos los centros de ocio hay cines, por ejemplo; en los centros comerciales no tiene por qué haberlos. Yo voy a un centro comercial y a su alrededor hay tiendas y algún bar, pero eso es todo. 
Ah! Y completamente de acuerdo en eso de que a mucha gente le encanta ir de compras y es una actividad de ocio. Sobre gustos...


----------



## Domtom

Cintia&Martine said:


> No sé si es problema regional pero...


 
Sí, es posible que cada región o incluso pueblo vea cada uno de esos conceptos a su modo, pues ya he dicho que por ejemplo el _casal_ en mi pueblo era independiente del de los otros pueblos, pues es el que fundó el primo-hermano de mi padre, con sus ideas particulares de cómo tendría que ser, pero sin olvidar, obviamente, las características comunes a todos ellos. Ahora bien, igual un sitio lo nombran de un modo y otro de otro, como insinúa Martine.

¡Ah! ¡Otra cosa! Tenemos aquí de nuevo el fenómeno de la interferencia lingüística en una región bilingüe. Como en el caso de _paleta_ y _manobra_, observados por Chics y yo, que son palabras catalanas pero que en Cataluña son usadas también por el castellanohablante, olvidándose de las que ya tiene de _albañil_ y _peón_, respectivamente; aquí también *casal* es una palabra empleada tanto al hablar en catalán en Cataluña, como al hablar en castellano en Cataluña. 

Es por eso que no sé cómo se dice en el español del resto de España e incluso del mundo. (Sí, ya sé que algo se ha propuesto ya en este hilo, pero es que empiezo a perderme... veo tanta cosa para pensar y comentar...)
-


----------



## yserien

Aquí en España se habla también de centros de tiempo libre.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,



chics said:


> ¡Ah! Pues yo utilizaba tanto _campamentos_ como _colonias_ en ambos idiomas, para distinguir el "alojamiento".



En francés también se llega a utilizar _camps de vacances_ pero se entiende que ya son para adolescentes. Las colonies son para niños de 6 hasta 14, más o menos.
Pero tampoco tienen que ser un campamento de tiendas de campaña.
En las colonias en las que iba (privadas, de la empresa de mi padre) he sido alojada en castillo o dependencias de castillos  y cuando tocó la edad de ir a campamento también en castillos, lo que pasa es que las actividades en vez de ser de un día abarcaban varios días con el nombre de talleres y eran muy enfocadas sobre el deporte . En estas actividades se dormía donde se podía (granjas/ sacristías/ raso/ graneros) pero el fin de semana se volvía a la _colonie _que seguía teniendo el nombre ya que había niños de todas las edades.
Souvenirs, souvenirs (Os pido disculpas).

Gurb, no decimos que no existe la palabra _colonia(s)_ ni que no se emplee, tan sólo que  que no evoca en el interlocutor español lo mismo que en el interlocutor francés.
Faltan opiniones de otras partes del mundo hispanohablante. 

No puedo resistir la tentación:


> Les jolies colonies de vacances
> Merci maman, merci papa
> Tous les ans, je voudrais que ça r'commence
> You kaïdi aïdi aïda.


Pierre Perret 

Y creo que es hora de añadir "colonies de vacances" al título.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

GURB said:


> *centre aéré*: établissement ou terrain aménagé qui accueille les enfants des classes primaires en dehors des jours de classe et pendant les vacances, sous la conduite de moniteurs. Grand Larousse Encyclopédique


 
Tu "centre aéré" puede admitir variantes, como por ejemplo acogida de los niños precisamente los días de colegio (en cuanto a la acogida durante las vacaciones, vamos a mantenerla). Y aún sí se le puede llamar "centre aéré" (los diccionarios son sólo una referencia) o "casal d'infants" en catalán. En efecto, en el barrio más pobre de una gran ciudad, muchas familias son inmigrantes procedentes de países muy pobres. Tienen grandes problemas y no pueden ni acompañar los niños al colegio, ni irlos a buscar. De ahí la necesidad de un "casal" cuyos monitores hagan esta tarea, y entretengan a los niños en el local del casal, con juegos, ayuda en los deberes y demás, hasta que puedan venir los padres a recogerlos.


----------



## Rayines

Cintia&Martine said:


> Faltan opiniones de otras partes del mundo hispanohablante.


Un aporte desde el sur.....Es muy sencillo (o parece): los lugares donde los niños se esparcen durante sus vacaciones, o tiempo libre, en general se reparten entre: *clubes *(sociales y deportivos), donde practican deportes, y generalmente concurren junto con sus padres, *colonias de vacaciones*, en general lugares con edificio, donde los padres "los ubican" durante el período de receso escolar, ya sea con ida y vuelta a la casa cada día, o bien para pasar períodos de 1 semana o 15 días lejos de la casa, y *campamentos*, que pueden ser organizados por distintas instituciones de la comunidad, las mismas escuelas, etc. Generalmente son por períodos más breves de tiempo, salvo que sean a lugares lejanos, y es vida en carpa y al aire libre.
A todo esto se le llama "recreación" o "esparcimiento", para felicidad de niños y padres . Bueno, tal vez hay otras opciones que desconozco.


----------



## Yolita

¡Hola!
Por estos lares diríamos "centro de recreación" esto incluye vida al aire libre, juegos, deportes pero también paseos, cines y/o testros.
Espero que te sirva
Y.


----------



## elescaramujo

Otros matices desde Argentina. La *colonia de vacaciones* es el lugar adonde van los niños a jugar o aprender actividades deportivas en época no escolar (los meses de verano, diciembre, enero, febrero). Normalmente el niño va durante el día y vuelve a la noche a dormir a su casa. 
El *campamento* es distinto: el niño-o el adulto- se va con la carpa y se instala en un camping, a hacer vida en contacto con la naturaleza. Se duerme ahí y no se regresa a la noche a casa.
*Centros recreativos* incluyen todos aquellos lugares relacionados con el deporte o la naturaleza. Pueden ser gratuitos o pagos. Un club, un polideportivo, un camping es un centro recreativo.
A los lugares donde se realizan actividades culturales- danza, títeres, dibujo, aprendizaje de idiomas, canto, música, etc- se los llama *centros culturales*.
En general las colonias se realizan en *polideportivos*: amplios edificios que tienen instalaciones para realizar varios deportes. Un polideportivo es un centro recreativo, al que también van los adultos, en general los fines de semana, cuando no trabajan.
No usamos centro de ocio ni de descanso. Un *centro de veraneo* indica a las ciudades o localidades adonde se puede pasar el verano, por ejemplo, Mar del Plata, Villa Gesell,Villa Carlos Paz. Suelen tener río, mar o montaña.
Espero haber sumado algo. Saludos.


----------



## Paanch

¡Hola a todos!
Sé que esta discusión es vieja, pero me parece que no hubo verdadera conclusión...
Así es que vengo a aclarar el significado de "centre aéré", "centre de loisirs" y "colonie de vacances" acá en Francia. Precisión esencial: *se usa solamente para los niños*.

*Centre aéré* = *Centre de loisirs = Centre de quartier :* Lugar (bien seguido, en escuelas) donde los padres pueden llevar a sus hijos cada día durante las vacaciones, en general cerca de su casa (supongo que puede ser diferente en el campo), y recuperarlos para la noche, de lunes a viernes. Ahí, los monitores/animadores les proponen a los niños varias actividades (de entretención, culturales, deportivas...): dibujar, hacer joyas de perlas, juegos, ir al cine, a la piscina, a un parque...
*Colonie de vacances :* Lugar donde los niños pueden ir durante generalmente 2 a 3 semanas de vacaciones sin sus padres. En general, los niños son alojados en cualquier tipo de edificio (castillo, cabañas...) según la ubicación del centro (campo, montaña...). Pero los niños pueden irse de excursión durante varios días con los monitores, y dormir en carpas por ejemplo, y luego volver al alojamiento principal para otras actividades.
Soy franco-chilena, pero ¡no tengo idea de cómo se diría en Chile!  Parece que voy a tener que preguntarles a mis primos.

Si me refiero a lo que dicen nuestros amigos argentinos, diría que en Argentina, se le llama "colonia de vacaciones" al "centre de loisirs", y el "campamiento" es lo que se parece más a la "colonie de vacances".
Y estoy completamente perdida con las explicaciones de los españoles, que no tenían la información indispensable de que en francés, estos centros están únicamente dedicados a los niños.
El diccionario me propone "centro de ocio" o "centro de recreo", pero no me parecen buenas estas traducciones, sobre todo la primera, después de leer sus explicaciones...

Me gustaría saber cómo decírselo a mi hijo, a quien le hablo sólo español. Por mientras, le digo que va a la escuela, porque en realidad, ahí es, en el edificio de la escuela, sólo que no tiene clase.  Pero no me gusta no usar la palabra correcta.

¡Gracias por su ayuda!


----------

